# Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!



## HAPE-1909 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nun entschieden, mir auch ein kleines "Boot" zu kaufen. 
Nach reiflicher Überlegung bezüglich PKW (wegen Transport) und Preisklasse, habe ich mich nur für ein Schlauchboot mit Aluboden entschieden.

Das Schlauchboot soll so ca. 3,50m - 4,00 m lang werden, angetrieben mit einem Elektromotor.

Das Schlauchboot gehört zur Kategorie C.

Geangelt werden soll damit auf Binnenseen, Seen oder Häfen zur Ijssel oder dem Twente-Kanal. Also weit weg von großen Schiffen etc. - aber halt mit Zugang zur Ijssel (weiß nicht, ob es rechtlich relevant ist).


Jetzt habe ich bei Tange Google schon durchgesucht, habe aber nichts passendes bezüglich der Gesetze gefunden.

Daher hab ich nun ein paar offene Fragen: 

*- Darf ich mit Kategorie C überhaupt mit Elektromotor aufs Wasser?

- Was muss ich an Papieren dabei haben?
  Darf ich einfach aufs Wasser oder muss ich das Boot     versichern oder anmelden?  

- Besteht in Holland eine Kennzeichenpflicht? Wenn ja, wie sieht diese aus? *

*- wenn es angemeldet/versichert werden muss, wo kann man dies machen? (Verband oder in beliebiger Stadt möglich?)*

*- Wie sieht es mit Beleuchtung und Feuerlöscher (oder braucht man diesen nur bei Benzinmotoren?) aus?*


Wie gesagt, ich möchte mit dem Boot KEINESWEGS im Strom fahren, nur auf ruhigen Bereichen mal das Vertikal-Angeln probieren. 
Ich denke, für dieses Vorhaben reicht nen kleines Schlauchboot vollkommen aus. Wenn es mir dann gefallen sollte, kann ich in Zukunft immer noch sehen, mich mal zu steigern...


Wäre dankbar, wenn mir da jemand etwas helfen könnte oder einen Link mit entsprechenden Fakten parat hätte.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*

Hape, schaue mal hier. Ich denke da steht fast alles drin.

Ich habe meinen Dampfer bei der Post in den Niederlanden angemeldet. Versichert ist es bei Eerdmans. War die günstigste, aber für meine Situation waren dort einige sachen drin die ich beachten muss. Die sind aber für dein Schlauchi im Auto nicht wichtig.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für den Link.
Also so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe, brauche ich nichts von alldem, was dort steht.

Da mein Boot kleiner/kürzer als 7m ist und auch langsamer als 20 km/h fährt, dürfte ich ohne weiteres (Anmeldung, Kennzeichung etc.) aufs Wasser.

Seh ich doch nicht verkehrt, oder? 
Dann steht dem Kauf im neuen Jahr nichts mehr entgegen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*

Ich hätte das auch so gesehen. Weil dein Dampfer langsamer als 20km/h und kleiner als 15m ist. Aber Feuerlöscher ( ich habe einen 1kg zu 9,90€ von LIDL) und bisschen anderen Sicherheitskram würde ich schon mit nehmen. So Anker und so.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*

Gut, Feuerlöscher und Schwimmweste wollte ich auf jeden Fall dabei haben.
Sicher ist sicher...

Ein Anker ist ja auch nicht so verkehrt, um auf entsprechenden Stellen zu bleiben. 
Bin dann schonmal gespannt auf meine ersten Versuche auf dem Boot...


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*

Das wird bestimmt gut. Kumpel von mir hat auch ein Schlauchi und düst damit auf Zander rum. Das geht recht gut. Anker auch deswegen, wenn auf einem grossen See mal not ist, treibt man nicht so plan los rum. Wegen Schiffe und so.


----------



## schmitzi (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bootsangeln und Papiere in Holland!*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Wenn es mir dann gefallen sollte, kann ich in Zukunft immer noch sehen, mich mal zu steigern...




Und das wird ganz schnell passieren. Mit einem Schlauchi und E-Motor wirst Du auf Dauer nicht glücklich. Aber jeder fängt klein an.


----------

